# لا تستخدم الهاتف النقال أثناء تصفح الإنترنت



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

*نصيحة علمية: لا تستخدم الهاتف النقال أثناء تصفح الإنترنت*

*




*

*-- كشفت دراسة جديدة أن الأشخاص الذين يقومون بأكثر من مهمة في الاتصالات في آن واحد، كإرسال الرسائل القصيرة، وتصفح الإنترنت، ومشاهدة الفيديو على الشبكة العنكبوتية، والدردشة مع الأصدقاء عبر البرامج المختلفة، يكونون أقل قدرة على تحويل انتباههم من مهمة لأخرى، من أولئك الذين لا يقومون بأكثر من مهمة غالباً.*
*وبشكل أكثر تحديداً، فإن أولئك الأشخاص الذين يقومون بأكثر من مهمة في آن واحد، يكونون أقل تركيزاً ومن السهل صرف انتباههم لأمر آخر أثناء قيامهم بعمل معين، في حين ليس من السهل تشتيت انتباه أولئك الذين لا يستخدمون الوسائل التكنولوجية بشكل متزامن، وفقاً للدراسة التي نشرت في دورية الأكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم.*

*ومن الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى تلك النتيجة، هو أن الأشخاص كثيرو المهام، غالباً ما يتم تخزين المعلومات لديهم على الذاكرة قصيرة الأمد، مما يجعل أمر تركيزهم وتذكرهم للأشياء أصعب من أولئك الذين لا يرسلون رسائل نصية قصيرة أثناء تصفحهم للإنترنت مثلاً.*​*
*

*وتأتي هذه لدراسة لتضاف إلى عدد من الدراسات التي اعتبرت القيام بعدة مهام في وقت واحد ستكون واحدة من المشاكل التي يعاني منها الناس في السنوات المقبلة، كما أنها ستؤثر على إنتاجية الفرد، كما أن القيام بعدة أعمال في آن واحد قد يؤدي إلى نتائج خطيرة، كالتحدث عبر الهاتف أثناء قيادة السيارة.*

*وفي الدراسة، قام الدكتور كليفورد ناس وزملاؤه في جامعة ستانفورد، بتوزيع استبيان على 262 طالباً، وطلبوا منهم الإجابة على عدد من الأسئلة تتعلق بمدى استخدامهم لوسائل الاتصال الحديثة كالإنترنت والهاتف النقال، وفيما إذا كانوا يضطرون لاستخدام أكثر من وسيلة في وقت واحد.*

*وبعد تعبئة الاستبيان خضع الطلاب المتطوعون لعدد من الامتحانات التي تضمنت ترتيب كلمات، وتقييم مثلثات على السبورة، ثم التنقل بين ترتيب الحروف أو الضغط على زر في حال وجود تطابق بين أشكال معينة.*​*
*
 *وبينت النتائج أن أولئك الأقل استخداماً لوسائل الاتصالات في وقت واحد، كانوا أكثر قدرة على التعامل مع الاختبارات من أولئك الذين يستخدمونها بكثرة وبشكل متزامن، لأن هؤلاء كان تشتيت أذهانهم أسهل من غيرهم، ولأنهم يعتمدون على ذاكرتهم قصيرة الأمد.*

*وقال غودمان، أحد أعضاء فريق البحث، إن "الفرق بين الفريقين في التوقيت كان حوالي نصف ثانية في الاستجابة للأسئلة، وهذا التأخير قد يتسبب بمشاكل كبيرة في الحياة اليومية، ليس من السهل التعامل مع كمية المعلومات الهائلة التي يتلقاها الطلاب، والتأخير أجزاء قليلة من الثانية قد يفقد الطالب تركيزه، ويصعب عليه العودة إلى السباق."*


*:download:*
نصيحة: لا تستخدم الهاتف النقال أثناء تصفح الإنترنت​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2009)

*يا لهوى دنا بعمل خمس تلاف حاجة فى وقت واحد دنا على كدى هروح جهنم هههههههههههه
لا هحاول بجد اقلل استخدامى لوسائل الاتصال فى وقت واحد
موضوعين قنبلة اليوم يا كوكى
منورة يا قمرة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

*ملعومات جملية
بس في ناس طبيعة عملها كده انها تستخدم الانترنت و مع التليفون المحول
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر الرب بخاف منه 

وراكنه بالزاوية

شكرا كوكى للمعلومات

يسوع يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى دنا بعمل خمس تلاف حاجة فى وقت واحد دنا على كدى هروح جهنم هههههههههههه
> لا هحاول بجد اقلل استخدامى لوسائل الاتصال فى وقت واحد
> موضوعين قنبلة اليوم يا كوكى
> منورة يا قمرة*



انتى هتقوليلى يا جيجي هههههههههههههه
ربنا يحميكى
ميرسى يا سكر  انتى الى نورتينى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ثانكس لمرورك يا سندريلا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *ملعومات جملية
> بس في ناس طبيعة عملها كده انها تستخدم الانترنت و مع التليفون المحول
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



الناس الى مضطرة لكده ربنا يكون معاها
ميرسى ماجد​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> نشكر الرب بخاف منه
> 
> وراكنه بالزاوية
> 
> ...



الشكر ليك  يا كليمو على تواجدك وتشجيعك الجميل​


----------



## vemy (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا للمعلومة


----------



## youhnna (31 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااا للمعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## *koki* (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا افدتينى يا كوكى كتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا خطر جدا استخدام الهاتف النقال اثناء التصفح 
ميررررررسى على المعلومه الهامه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

vemy قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا للمعلومة



ميرسى ياvemyلوجودك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااا للمعلومه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ثانكس youhnna​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

*koki* قال:


> شكرا افدتينى يا كوكى كتير



كويس انك استفدتى يا كوكى
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فعلا خطر جدا استخدام الهاتف النقال اثناء التصفح
> ميررررررسى على المعلومه الهامه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ثانكس يا كوكو على تواجدك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

_ شكرا جدا للمعلومات الهامه والمفيده يسوع معاكم​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _ شكرا جدا للمعلومات الهامه والمفيده يسوع معاكم​_



ثانكس لوجودك يا النهيسى​


----------



## just member (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلو اكتير معلومة مفيدة*
*شكرا الك سويتى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *حلو اكتير معلومة مفيدة*
> *شكرا الك سويتى*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



ميرسى جوجو لوجودك​


----------

